# Finally found a long hair in TC yay!



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

Went to the pet store to get some meal worms and spotted this little guy, just HAD to have him! Wife had never rolled her eyes so hard lol. He's my 3rd buck, wanted to introduce some new blood into the mix. I have also REALLY wanted a long hair line. So I have Zeus, Hades, and now Poseidon I also am wondering if someone can ID him for me, I am absolutely terrible at it. I cant tell if hes just pied long hair, or if hes a poor broken Merle long hair. Either way I think hes gorgeous.


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

He also appears a bit thin, so if anyone has some good ideas to plump him up a bit I am all ears.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Very fluffy 

He looks pied either dark chocolate or poor black in the photos

For fattening up, mealworms, cooked chicken, sunflower seeds, flax seeds, cooked eggs that kind of thing


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Agree, it's a self longhair, not merle. 
Yeah, give as Lily says...and I'd bung some bread in too


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

Really needed this right now, since I just had to do my first pinkie culling, having something positive happening right away, well yay!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:gwavebw


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:gwavebw


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats on your new fluffy mousey!

Nothing wrong with shorthairs, but I'll always love longhairs the most, they're amazing.


----------

